# Phrag. kovachii



## rdlsreno (Mar 29, 2017)

Finally flowered a Phrag. kovachii.

Ramon

Phrag. kovachii


----------



## Peru (Mar 29, 2017)

wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeez! Where have you been?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 29, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Jeez! Where have you been?



Looking under tables!!!!!:rollhappy:


Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 29, 2017)

Fantastic and congrats!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 29, 2017)

Magnificent. Congrats


----------



## troy (Mar 29, 2017)

Velvet pouch, if the petals stay flat!!!! wowsers!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 29, 2017)

Really good job. What are your care techniques and can you post some photos of the whole plant? I'd love to see it.

My kovachii started spiking at the end of last year, but aborted. It's a healthy seedling, and while I would have liked to have seen it bloom, the fact is, I probably would have cut the spike anyway so it would put its energy into growing.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats! Gorgeous!

Welcome to the club, Ramon!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 29, 2017)

Very good one!


----------



## abax (Mar 29, 2017)

Spectacular bloom and congratulations. You're in a very
exclusive club in the U.S. anyway.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2017)

Beautiful, Ramon!


----------



## blondie (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh how I want one of these soon very soon a great flower you got there, beauty


----------



## eaborne (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations on blooming it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 2, 2017)

and a good one, too,


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 2, 2017)

Congratulation! A good one too!


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 3, 2017)

Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow, that is gorgeous !:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2017)

rdlsreno said:


> Looking under tables!!!!!:rollhappy:
> 
> 
> Ramon



Welcome back.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 3, 2017)

Congrats, Ramon. Gorgeous photo as always!


----------

